# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Mull Beekeepers Association >  Meeting tomorrow!

## Trog

The meeting postponed from Sunday will now be 5pm tomorrow (Tuesday), weather permitting.  As before, phone at lunchtime if there's any doubt about the weather!

----------

